# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Spotlighted On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2008)

Today's Blog entry on *The Instinctive Edge* features Dekiti Tirsia Siradas!
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/03/06/spotlight-on-dekiti-tirsia-siradas/

There are a few newer videos to take a look at.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

He should be coming to town again this summer--I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> He should be coming to town again this summer--I'm looking forward to it!


 
Yes that is what I heard.  I know I cannot make the exact seminar dates but I am going to try and get some private lessons.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

He's very generous about sharing what he knows. When he comes to Terre Haute I will certainly want to get together with him.


----------

